# The SSB:B Thread



## 3picFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, since i don't see one already, I guess I will Just create one.
I honestly don't have a wii yet, but I love playing it my friends house. (Will be getting one in the near future, though).

So anyways, share your favorite characters, your strategies, what you like/dislike about the game.
I like talking about these things, and would like to get further insight into the game.

anyways, i'll share a little about my experience with SSBB
Favorite Charaters: Lucario and Kirby
I know many people don't like kirby, i can see why kirby is such a cheap character, but i like juggling with her(him?) because she is not limited to a double jump. Its also good for getting the smash ball, although her final smash lacks. I also like kirby's d-smash.

I just started to move away from kirby and use lucario. I still don't know how to use lucario very well, but i like being able to evade and ninja my way around the place 

I apologize for my newfagginess, but i really like brawl and would like to hear from other furs about it.

I'll edit information that people want into the OP.

anyways, DISCUSS.


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to like it until it became a tourneyfag cookie. Now I can't play it online unless

-I mod my Wii to play Brawl+ or Brawl-, risking a bricking in the process
-NO ITEMS, FINAL DESTINATION, NOOB
-it's impossible to play this game online without lag

btw, I use Lucas and ZSS, and I DO play for fun, not competition.

EDIT:

I forgot to add L-canceling and wavedashing, whatever the hell those are...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

We just got rid of a sticky about this.

Best character is Random.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> We just got rid of a sticky about this.
> 
> Best character is Random.


 
woops, sorry.


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

i dont own a wii either, but is still fun to play at someones house with a couple of people. i main link and roy mostly


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't have a wii, but my friends do  

I personally love playing as MewTwo and Fox McCloud. 

Nothing says rape like those two imho.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> -I mod my Wii to play Brawl+ or Brawl-, risking a bricking in the process


What is + and -?


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> What is + and -?


 
mods made by "hardcore" brawlers for "hardcore" brawlers

they pretty much baw'd about how Brawl was made so they made modified version to use as Preparation H for their butthurt.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> mods made by "hardcore" brawlers for "hardcore" brawlers
> 
> they pretty much baw'd about how Brawl was made so they made modified version to use as Preparation H for their butthurt.


Sadly this does not make a difference for me since my wii is collecting dust after suffering the black screen of death. I have heard of ways to fix this, but none are at my grasp for the moment.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Sep 2, 2010)

My character is Pikachu. He's the only one I can beat my roommate with...rarely.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> We just got rid of a sticky about this.
> 
> Best character is Random.


It's not stickied anymore?!?!!?! The Brawl threads were great... Makes me sad to see that interest has died down almost completely here.


The DK said:


> i dont own a wii either, but is still fun to play at someones house with a couple of people. i main link and *roy* mostly





Fenrari said:


> I don't have a wii, but my friends do
> 
> I personally love playing as *MewTwo* and Fox McCloud.
> 
> Nothing says rape like those two imho.


*Facepalm*


----------



## Runa (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah, guys...Roy and Mewtwo aren't in Brawl...sorry to burst your bubble.  

I play the game in a very simple way:  all items on, medium or low spawn rate, all levels on, random character random level every time. 2-5 minutes, 100% damage ratio...etc.  I don't play favorites becuase the tournament types can blow me.  I hate people who are too competitive about the game, it ruins it and reaffirms my beliefs that some people need a life.  I play for fun, I don't play to win (though I am very good at winning compared to the competition I have here.)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Runa said:


> yeah, guys...Roy and Mewtwo aren't in Brawl...sorry to burst your bubble.
> 
> I play the game in a very simple way:  all items on, medium or low spawn rate, all levels on, random character random level every time. 2-5 minutes, 100% damage ratio...etc.  I don't play favorites becuase the tournament types can blow me.  I hate people who are too competitive about the game, it ruins it and reaffirms my beliefs that some people need a life.  I play for fun, I don't play to win (though I am very good at winning compared to the competition I have here.)


Some people have fun by being competitive.  >_>

People enjoy the game in different ways, you shouldn't hate people that enjoy it differently than you do. Honestly, the people I dislike are people that play the game all the time, yet say they hate it. I mean, why are you playing it if you hate it?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Some people have fun by being competitive.  >_>
> 
> People enjoy the game in different ways, you shouldn't hate people that enjoy it differently than you do. Honestly, the people I dislike are people that play the game all the time, yet say they hate it. I mean, why are you playing it if you hate it?


 
I hate the people who will refuse to play unless all items are off.

Fine, bitch and complain about the items, just because you suck at using them. Don't try to mask it as "they're stupid". because they actually add a bit of randomness to the game that you have to _adapt_ to.

/rant


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I hate the people who will refuse to play unless all items are off.
> 
> Fine, bitch and complain about the items, just because you suck at using them. Don't try to mask it as "they're stupid". because they actually add a bit of randomness to the game that you have to _adapt_ to.
> 
> /rant



at the same time, a lot of people won't play unless there is a shitload of items, which i can find more annoying than without items because it gets pretty reaking chaotic.

My friend likes playing with only explosive items with a high spawn rate :|


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

3picFox said:


> at the same time, a lot of people won't play unless there is a shitload of items, which i can find more annoying than without items because it gets pretty reaking chaotic.
> 
> My friend likes playing with only explosive items with a high spawn rate :|


 
lol.

I can see that too. Either extreme is bad.

Btw, relevant, has anyone here gotten a successful kill by throwing an Electrode?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> lol.
> 
> I can see that too. Either extreme is bad.


You think so? For me, no items is a lot more fun. I think without items it's more of a Fighting game, and with items it's more of a Party game. And I love Fighting games.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You think so? For me, no items is a lot more fun. I think without items it's more of a Fighting game, and with items it's more of a Party game. And I love Fighting games.


 
Eh, I think it gets a bit repetitive with items off. Plus how am I supposed to surprise attack people with Electrodes?

And no, I'm not saying I like items because that's the only way I can win. I can kick everyone's ass here at college on their on terms. (though I know I'm not "good" compared to many more srs players)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Eh, I think it gets a bit repetitive with items off. Plus how am I supposed to surprise attack people with Electrodes?
> 
> And no, I'm not saying I like items because that's the only way I can win. I can kick everyone's ass here at college on their on terms. (though I know I'm not "good" compared to many more srs players)


I feel like it gets repetitive with items ON. >_> Well, on high anyway. Every battle is pretty much the same, regardless of the player or character.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *Facepalm*


 
Hater >:V


I hate the pro guys, for any game. Gee, congrats. You beat me in a (mostly) kids game. Wanna play yugioh now?


Get the fuck over yourself, with your wavedash and you fucking L cancels and shit.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I feel like it gets repetitive with items ON. >_> Well, on high anyway. Every battle is pretty much the same, regardless of the player or character.


 
Items on high is that other extreme I was talking about. :v

That's why medium is best.

Plus usually there's some selectivity on what items to include (basically, final smash or not, though other things are considered).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And I love Fighting games.


And yet, You don't play good fighting games


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And yet, You don't play good fighting games


I like Fighting games, but I like Nintendo more.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Btw, relevant, has anyone here gotten a successful kill by throwing an Electrode?


 
Once. It was funny, since I was the only one brave enough to get near it.


My favorite character's Lucas, followed by Marth and Peach. Playing with the siblings, it's often few items at a moderate rate that can completely change the tide of battle, depending on who manages to make use of them. It's a good way to pass the time, and can get absolutely hilarious sometimes.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> lol.
> 
> I can see that too. Either extreme is bad.


 

it can be pretty fun to play with all items on sometimes, especially with team games. 

Lets talk items  since i was just thought about it.
My friend showed me this team strat using a fan (its cheap but fun to do) in which one player uses a fan to continuously hit the player(s) on the other team so that they can't escape, and after they take enough damage the other teammate grabs and throws the player off the stage.

Its fun to watch them get angry


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

I usually believe people prefer items to be turned off since items like the smash ball are game breakers.


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

The DK said:


> i dont own a wii either, but is still fun to play at someones house with a couple of people. i main link and roy mostly



well shit i meant link and ike, wow i wasnt with it last night


----------



## Runa (Sep 2, 2010)

I didn't say I hate tournament players, I hate PLAYING AGAINST tournament players.  It's not because they're better than me (I'm almost at that level), but because of the stupid strict rules imposed on the game when they play.  Final Destination, NO items, stock battles...it takes away the fun of the game.  I LIKE losing from time to time, I LIKE the chaos, it's refreshing.  

Repetition is not fun, hence the items all put on, the stage and characters being random, and yes, even the smash ball. 

Get the best out of the game, enjoy as many of the options as you can!


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

The last day I played my Wii was last Christmas when I got my son a PS3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like Fighting games, but I like Nintendo more.


Play Dead or Alive.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love using Kirby and Meta-knight. Those are my mains. My back-ups are R.O.B. and Mr. Game and Watch. I know, right? Weird? I'm particularly good with small and light characters for some reason. I like competitions, but I mainly play for fun. My main strategy is down-b for kirby, combo-juggling for Meta-knight, dodging for R.O.B. and grapples for MGAW. But it's obviously more complicated than that...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Compounding on my answer being "Random", there's only one I can't handle: Jigglypuff.

I cannot take it seriously, down-b all the way.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Compounding on my answer being "Random", there's only one I can't handle: Jigglypuff.
> 
> I cannot take it seriously, down-b all the way.


Jigglypuff just sucks...Who uses her? The only good attack is down-b, and that's almost impossible to use...but if you do manage to land it, it's full of lulz.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Runa said:


> I didn't say I hate tournament players, I hate PLAYING AGAINST tournament players.  It's not because they're better than me (I'm almost at that level), but because of the stupid strict rules imposed on the game when they play.  Final Destination, NO items, stock battles...it takes away the fun of the game.  I LIKE losing from time to time, I LIKE the chaos, it's refreshing.
> 
> Repetition is not fun, hence the items all put on, the stage and characters being random, and yes, even the smash ball.
> 
> Get the best out of the game, enjoy as many of the options as you can!


You're almost that level, eh? We should play online sometime if you have it, it's been a while since I've played someone good. 


dragon51117 said:


> Jigglypuff just sucks...Who uses her? The only good attack is down-b, and that's almost impossible to use...but if you do manage to land it, it's full of lulz.


She's a bad character in comparison to most of the other characters, but you can still devastate people with her. You can do that with any character. Besides, there's always the satisfaction of beating your opponent with a marshmallow.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She's a bad character in comparison to most of the other characters, but you can still devastate people with her. You can do that with any character. Besides, there's always the satisfaction of beating your opponent with a marshmallow.


 
Olimar is fun to murder with. <3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Olimar is fun to murder with. <3


He is so small... and quiet... For me he's a real pain to deal with.


Perverted Impact said:


> Play Dead or Alive.


Why must you do this to me... I love you, why don't you love me back? T__T


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He is so small... and quiet... For me he's a real pain to deal with.


 
No one takes him seriously though (at least the people I play with). As soon as they see I got him on random they dismiss me as a threat and assume I'll lose. Then I open a can of whoopass on them and they're done for the night. :v


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> No one takes him seriously though (at least the people I play with). As soon as they see I got him on random they dismiss me as a threat and assume I'll lose. Then I open a can of whoopass on them and they're done for the night. :v


Honestly, I don't think I've ever played a good Olimar... That guy's very underused, so it's not surprising.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

There's a bunch of over-used and under-used characters, so seeing the occasional unique person isn't THAT surprising.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

dragon51117 said:


> There's a bunch of over-used and under-used characters


Eh? Really?! It's like that in this game too???

Of course it's not surprising to see someone using an under-used character. But it's a breath of fresh air! That's why I use my favorites rather than focus on tiers. Although Fox is used pretty often...


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eh? Really?! It's like that in this game too???
> 
> Of course it's not surprising to see someone using an under-used character. But it's a breath of fresh air! That's why I use my favorites rather than focus on tiers. Although Fox is used pretty often...


I still don't get the point of tiers. '-' It never struck me as anything...I just...kinda played. :| Don't know what tiers are, don't care...And thanks for the sarcasm. >_> ...And yes...Fox is used extremely often...but Link even more.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

dragon51117 said:


> I still don't get the point of tiers. '-' It never struck me as anything...I just...kinda played. :| Don't know what tiers are, don't care...And thanks for the sarcasm. >_> ...And yes...Fox is used extremely often...but Link even more.


 
Toon Link is infinitely better.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Play Dead or Alive.


 
I thought people only played that for the boobs. :V


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

dragon51117 said:


> I still don't get the point of tiers. '-' It never struck me as anything...I just...kinda played. :| Don't know what tiers are, don't care...And thanks for the sarcasm. >_> ...And yes...Fox is used extremely often...but Link even more.


Well, tiers don't generally matter, so there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 2, 2010)

King Dedede (and his green outfit for some reason)
I like him because he dishes out good amounts of damage and he has awesome recovery skills. I play Brawl for fun, and to actually, you know, brawl (basically I just go around attacking everyone) ^__^


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 2, 2010)

:B


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> :B


It stands for Brawl.


----------



## Runa (Sep 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're almost that level, eh? We should play online sometime if you have it, it's been a while since I've played someone good.



I wish, but I don't play online.  The lag is horrible (seriously, I've yet to get net that works flawlessly and the game is glitchy as hell)  

And no, this isn't me copping out. I wish I could play it online, I just can't. (seriously, there's like a 1-second lag with even worse patches every few seconds.)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 2, 2010)

Runa said:


> I wish, but I don't play online.  The lag is horrible (seriously, I've yet to get net that works flawlessly and the game is glitchy as hell)
> 
> And no, this isn't me copping out. I wish I could play it online, I just can't. (seriously, there's like a 1-second lag with even worse patches every few seconds.)


Ah... It's alright. The lag frustrates me a lot. But it still allows me to play with other people, which I wouldn't be able to do otherwise, so I like playing online.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why must you do this to me... I love you, why don't you love me back? T__T


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM6lxmFGvB8&feature=related


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM6lxmFGvB8&feature=related


I couldn't help but laugh at the hysterical girl running around and splashing water.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I thought people only played that for the boobs. :V


What about.....

?

On the same note



SirRob said:


> I couldn't help but laugh at the hysterical girl running around and splashing water.


Splashing water.........


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Splashing water.........


Whoa, that looks fun. We should get together and play it sometime. I mean, in real life. ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Whoa, that looks fun. We should get together and play it sometime. I mean, in real life. ^_^


How about I just punch you in the face?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> How about I just punch you in the face?


I'd love to feel the touch of your hand, even if it's through a punch... sigh... â™¥


----------



## Runa (Sep 3, 2010)

perhaps you two should make a new "dead or Alive: Extreme Beach Volleyball" thread, or something.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2010)

Runa said:


> perhaps you two should make a new "dead or Alive: Extreme Beach Volleyball" thread, or something.


Augh, eww, no way. He's just teasing me because he's a jerkface. â™¥


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

3picFox said:


> This thread


 
Too soon man.

Too soon.


----------

